# Taylor Swift Has Asperger's



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

...According to this article.

I think we can safely say it is one of the most ridiculous psychological diagnoses of all-time.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Aspergers is the new ADHD. Anyone who has any sort of talent is claimed to have it. With Taylor, she is very emotional and in touch with her emotions enough to write a bunch of songs about it. Aspergers people are the complete opposite. I work with a guy who I'm pretty sure has it and he is the most emotionless person I have ever met. He also rocks back and forth and cannot really look anyone in the eye. He only has a couple obsessive narrow interests like HAM radios and Linux. Taylor Swift doesn't even act close to this.


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

I think the more likely scenario is that she's an ISTJ and that this personality is not as embraced by society in women, esp. women who are artists. 

She likes to talk about antiques. She's heavily gains inspiration from past experiences. She's speaks in a way that's a bit robotic and muted. She has a piercing gaze. She approaches her romantic candidates very straight-forwardly (which subsequently scares them off as it's considered either boring or old-fashioned). All of this screams ISTJ to me.

I have an ISTJ friend who is female and she reminds me a lot of Swift.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

WhateverLolaWants said:


> I think the more likely scenario is that she's an ISTJ and that this personality is not as embraced by society in women, esp. women who are artists.
> 
> She likes to talk about antiques. She's heavily gains inspiration from past experiences. She's speaks in a way that's a bit robotic and muted. She has a piercing gaze. She approaches her romantic candidates very straight-forwardly (which subsequently scares them off as it's considered either boring or old-fashioned). All of this screams ISTJ to me.
> 
> I have an ISTJ friend who is female and she reminds me a lot of Swift.


Wait... You mean to tell me there's a difference between Aspergers and ISTJ???

(Kidding... mostly.)

But no, come on, this is just as much of a reach. She's obviously an F.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

WhateverLolaWants said:


> I think the more likely scenario is that she's an ISTJ and that this personality is not as embraced by society in women, esp. women who are artists.
> 
> She likes to talk about antiques. She's heavily gains inspiration from past experiences. She's speaks in a way that's a bit robotic and muted. She has a piercing gaze. She approaches her romantic candidates very straight-forwardly (which subsequently scares them off as it's considered either boring or old-fashioned). All of this screams ISTJ to me.
> 
> I have an ISTJ friend who is female and she reminds me a lot of Swift.


....what? 
1) ISTJ is a very formal, polite personality with a more reserved demeanor
2) aside from personal conviction, ISTJs don't focus much more their emotions
3) and they certainly don't write histrionic music about all of their escapades with serial monogamy (they would view that as cheap and exposing something which should be kept private)
4) ISTJs are efficient and matter-of-fact, both professionally and socially. 

if you want a better example of female ISTJ, look at Hermione Granger or Natalie Portman.

for comparison, an interview with a true ISTJ singer (Joan Sutherland)





things to take note of
1) composure
2) attracted to routine, comforting activities
3) polite
4) subtly warm (tertiary Fi) rather than effusive
5) much lower overall energy
6) opionated about technique and doing things the _right_ way
7) practical
8) disciplined


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ....what?
> 1) ISTJ is a very formal, polite personality with a more reserved demeanor
> 2) aside from personal conviction, ISTJs don't focus much more their emotions
> 3) and they certainly don't write histrionic music about all of their escapades with serial monogamy (they would view that as cheap and exposing something which should be kept private)
> ...


Swift is an artist but she is extremely reserved IRL. I find her to be very polite and poised. Sources say she needs a lot of alone time or "down time". She is very disciplined about her career. Though she didn't come from a financially modest family background, she did work hard to get where she is. From a young age, she had a strong sense of who she was and what she wanted to accomplish.

You're confusing her performances with her personality.



> and they certainly don't write histrionic music about all of their escapades with serial monogamy (they would view that as cheap and exposing something which should be kept private)


Her music isn't histrionic. It's pop music and fulfills the purpose of pop music. You're claim that an ISTJ wouldn't be a pop musician or write about person experiences and feelings sound false to me. 

I'll agree that Swift doesn't speak in a breathy, proper-English Joan Sutherland voice. Probably because she's not Joan Sutherland.



> aside from personal conviction, ISTJs don't focus much more their emotions


100% false. T vs. F has nothing to do with _emotions_. She is certainly not a Feeler.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

WhateverLolaWants said:


> T vs. F has nothing to do with _emotions_.


Right.



> She is certainly not a Feeler.


Wrong. See, what T/F _does_ have to do with is _agreeableness_. A trait defined by:

Trust
Morality
Altruism
Cooperation
Modesty
Sympathy

Taylor Swift has 'em all. Also, she pretty clearly makes decisions based on values rather than logic. She is certainly an F.


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

ENTPness said:


> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ISTJs have these things in abundance. They are often agreeable, modest, moral, trustworthy, and - when the time genuinely calls for it - sympathetic.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

WhateverLolaWants said:


> Swift is an artist but she is extremely reserved IRL. I find her to be very polite and poised. Sources say she needs a lot of alone time or "down time". She is very disciplined about her career. Though she didn't come from a financially modest family background, she did work hard to get where she is. From a young age, she had a strong sense of who she was and what she wanted to accomplish.
> You're confusing her performances with her personality.


perhaps she's more organized and disciplined than I give her credit for, but this isn't enough for me to think she is ISTJ. you speak as if you know her personally though. if that's true, I'm interested to hear more




> Her music isn't histrionic. It's pop music and fulfills the purpose of pop music.


her music is extremely histrionic. I will not budge on that lol



> You're claim that an ISTJ wouldn't be a pop musician or write about person experiences and feelings sound false to me.


no, I'm not



> I'll agree that Swift doesn't speak in a breathy, proper-English Joan Sutherland voice. Probably because she's not Joan Sutherland.


obviously, an aristocratic, Australian opera diva is going to have a different speaking style than an American pop diva, that wasn't my point. it's not just about speaking style. Taylor is much more "out there" in general, more energetic, unconscientious. of the things I posted in the list at the bottom (here it is again) 
* *




1) composure
2) attracted to routine, comforting activities
3) polite
4) subtly warm (tertiary Fi) rather than effusive
5) much lower overall energy
6) opionated about technique and doing things the right way
7) practical
8) disciplined


 there was little to do with speaking style




> 100% false. T vs. F has nothing to do with _emotions_. She is certainly not a Feeler.


that wasn't what I said (in fact, I think she's ESTP). my point is not that T vs F is related to emotions, but that it is related to the _expression_ of emotions (along with E vs I and Fe vs Fi) and to what degree emotions and subjective criteria are used to make decisions. in fact, most of the ENTPs and ESTPs I know are far more out there with their feelings than me (ENFP), because they use tertiary Fe. put another way, you could say that the feelings of Fi users are a little "heavier". they are generally quite intense when expressed overtly, but they are more reluctant to emote on short notice or share something which would likely make them feel more vulnerable.


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> perhaps she's more organized and disciplined than I give her credit for, but this isn't enough for me to think she is ISTJ. you speak as if you know her personally though. if that's true, I'm interested to hear more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's known that Taylor Swift is a detailed planner, a bit uptight, and a homebody/introvert (by her own admission) so....ESTP? Really??? Even when she's acting "out there" for performance purposes it seems rigid and unnatural.

I guess we're def. not going to agree lol

If you read about her upbringing and private life you might see why I conclude she's an ISTJ.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ENTPness said:


> Right.


good so far




> Wrong. See, what T/F _does_ have to do with is _agreeableness_. A trait defined by:
> Trust
> Morality
> Altruism
> ...


Extroverted Feeling is correlated with agreeableness, Introverted Feeling is not. Introverted Feeling is unconcerned with the feelings of others. it is primarily concerned with "what are _my_ values?" "what am I feeling?" "why do I feel this way?" "is this really me?" "what do I _really_ want?"
@WhateverLolaWants


> ISTJs have these things in abundance. They are often agreeable, modest, moral, trustworthy, and - when the time genuinely calls for it - sympathetic.


mostly right, but I wouldn't describe ISTJs as "agreeable" in most senses of the word. they're typically well mannered and unlikely to make a scene, but you would be hard pressed to find a more stubborn type.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

She's about as ESFJ as you can get.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

How do you write an article and say "aspergers is being different and they have all of these problems"?
It was dissolved into the new autism spectrum classification in the US. It still exists as a separate diagnosis elsewhere. I realize mental illness is mostly subjective bs at times and everyone has one now. But you're not doing me service if you're saying "aspergers means special people". I'm not a special person, I'm a developmentally delayed person. That's what I am, there's no getting around that, it's not unappreciated geniuses. That's just not a good thing, if I was a "normal" person, I would probably have it better off or maybe I would be "normal" just because I had it better off.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Aspergers is the new ADHD. Anyone who has any sort of talent is claimed to have it. With Taylor, she is very emotional and in touch with her emotions enough to write a bunch of songs about it. *Aspergers people are the complete opposite*. I work with a guy who I'm pretty sure has it and he is the most emotionless person I have ever met. He also rocks back and forth and cannot really look anyone in the eye. He only has a couple obsessive narrow interests like HAM radios and Linux. Taylor Swift doesn't even act close to this.


This is inaccurate and a stereotype.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

She is not ESTP or ISTJ

She is ENFJ (an ISTP who has no explanation like usual for why I know this I just do-so I am right-kidding) but seriously I think shes ENFJ-if anything else would guess ESFJ

I do not see aspie in her tho I could see what the lady was drawing at about the article but I think another article cherry picking her traits could counter why she is not.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

She's like no aspie I've ever met, not even remotely close. As for the woman who wrote the article, it was a very good way to get some sort of press for herself.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

PaladinX said:


> This is inaccurate and a stereotype.


How so?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> Aspergers is the new ADHD. Anyone who has any sort of talent is claimed to have it. With Taylor, she is very emotional and in touch with her emotions enough to write a bunch of songs about it. Aspergers people are the complete opposite. I work with a guy who I'm pretty sure has it and he is the most emotionless person I have ever met. He also rocks back and forth and cannot really look anyone in the eye. He only has a couple obsessive narrow interests like HAM radios and Linux. Taylor Swift doesn't even act close to this.


I have Asperger's and can be pretty damn emotional at times.

So many misconceptions and myths about ASD...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Autism spectrum disorders are NOT mental illnesses, by the way.

It is a myth that people with ASD are all robotic and emotionless, too.

Debunking 6 Myths About Asperger Syndrome | Psych Central


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> I have Asperger's and can be pretty damn emotional at times.
> 
> So many misconceptions and myths about ASD...


So can this guy I work with but its fits of rage. When you get emotional, is it controlled emotion or is it 0-60 in about 1 second?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> How so?


https://seventhvoice.wordpress.com/...-in-fact-if-anything-they-empathize-too-much/


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> So can this guy I work with but its fits of rage. When you get emotional, is it controlled emotion or is it 0-60 in about 1 second?


Not everyone with ASD acts exactly the same way.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> Not everyone with ASD acts exactly the same way.


And that's why there's a spectrum. The stereotypical Asperger's person is way further on the spectrum. The guy I work with is like that. That's not to say someone less on the spectrum acts in the same ways or the same degrees.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ....what?
> 1) ISTJ is a very formal, polite personality with a more reserved demeanor
> 2) aside from personal conviction, ISTJs don't focus much more their emotions
> 3) and they certainly don't write histrionic music about all of their escapades with serial monogamy (they would view that as cheap and exposing something which should be kept private)
> ...


Eeeeh. She's clearly Fe-Ti. I'd say ISFJ, not ISTJ.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

Looked through a bunch of posts here, and I think that Taylor just seems happy a lot. Why the hell do people think she has autism?


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

PowerShell said:


> And that's why there's a spectrum. The stereotypical Asperger's person is way further on the spectrum. The guy I work with is like that. That's not to say someone less on the spectrum acts in the same ways or the same degrees.


Note: People who are far on the spectrum and don't get help in time (or don't accept it) to seem more 'normal' are like that. The guy you know isn't unemotional - he just doesn't display it in a way you recognize. If he had practiced from a very young age (like many autistic people now do) he would seem more 'normal' to you.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

ENTPness said:


> ...According to this article.












Because someone who has never personally spoken with the person can make an accurate clinical diagnosis.

Or you know... give them a personality type. /@thread


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Nabbit said:


> Because someone who has never personally spoken with the person can make an accurate clinical diagnosis.
> 
> Or you know... give them a personality type. /@thread


Yes, that was my point...


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Extroverted Feeling is correlated with agreeableness, Introverted Feeling is not. Introverted Feeling is unconcerned with the feelings of others. it is primarily concerned with "what are _my_ values?" "what am I feeling?" "why do I feel this way?" "is this really me?" "what do I _really_ want?"


Wrong. You can't just make shit up. Feeling in general is correlated with agreeableness. That is literally a fact.

Functions are bullshit anyway....


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

WhateverLolaWants said:


> ISTJs have these things in abundance. They are often agreeable, modest, moral, trustworthy, and - when the time genuinely calls for it - sympathetic.


LOL OK the ISTJs you know and I know are obviously very different...


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

ENTPness said:


> Yes, that was my point...


Lol, never said it wasn't don't worry. xD


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> How so?


People with Asperger's have issues recognizing emotions in others and expressing their emotions in ways that can be understood, but they're _very_ emotionally in tune with themselves. I'd say, to a degree that is to their own detriment -- because this emotional "in tuneness" is at an expense of being in tune with others. They are often hyper-subjective, feeling strongly drawn to experiences or people who they experience as 'positive to them', without really determining how these things fit in the larger picture. A guy that used to post at board I posted at was extremely emotionally driven and he has Asperger's. He defended a moderator that completely fucked over the forum at large simply because she was always 'nice to him'.

Usually, those with Aspergers who have practiced social interaction more can get passed that to some degree. But they're not unfeeling robots people paint them as.

Pay close attention to someone with autism sometime and look at their eyes. I've found that they kind of have that same paniced look in their eyes that.. say, a hyper sensitive animal like a cat or a rabit has. Even when relaxed. That sort of tells you how they function; it's like they're constantly being bombarded by the stimuli of the world. Like a cat, they respond to the tiniest needledrop in the distance. I can usually spot them in public rather easily.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ENTPness said:


> Wrong. You can't just make shit up. Feeling in general is correlated with agreeableness. That is literally a fact.
> Functions are bullshit anyway....


interesting, so I'm making things up when you are the one flagrantly denying the Jungian basis of MBTI? hypocrisy and condescension are not a very convincing combination


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

ENTPness said:


> LOL OK the ISTJs you know and I know are obviously very different...


Re: your response to @Swordsman of Mana 
"_I'm losing an argument, I'd better just say what we're arguing about isn't real anyway!_"

An no, the ISTJs are likely not different from the ones you know. STJs are the epitome or reliability and morality. They feel warmly toward their friends but this warmth isn't readily apparent. They are more agreeable in general than a volatile, self-centered feeling type.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

WhateverLolaWants said:


> Re: your response to @Swordsman of Mana
> "_I'm losing an argument, I'd better just say what we're arguing about isn't real anyway!_"
> 
> An no, the ISTJs are likely not different from the ones you know. STJs are the epitome or reliability and morality. They feel warmly toward their friends but this warmth isn't readily apparent. They are more agreeable in general than a volatile, self-centered feeling type.


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Nabbit said:


> Because someone who has never personally spoken with the person can make an accurate clinical diagnosis.
> 
> Or you know... give them a personality type. /@thread


Typing people in the Jungian system isn't really any rocket science; if you understand how the functions work and how to identify them in people, it's all about recognizing the proper pattern. It doesn't take much time to do so because every type expresses itself differently and orient themselves differently in the world.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> interesting, so I'm making things up when you are the one flagrantly denying the Jungian basis of MBTI? hypocrisy and condescension are not a very convincing combination


Jung describes Feeling as the function that determines whether something is agreeable or not. MBTI describes Feeling as decisions focused on how they impact people.

Where did your definition come from?


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

taylor swift isn't interesting enough to warrant a time cover, never mind her own PerC thread


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

considering no one here knows her personally, she may indeed have aspergers.

Aspergers syndrome doesn't mean you don't have emotions. It means you take on too many emotions so you block them out. Your nervous system is overstimulated and you have to close down to survive.

That's why people with aspergers have meltdowns. They take on the emotions of other people. 

https://seventhvoice.wordpress.com/...-in-fact-if-anything-they-empathize-too-much/


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

SevSevens said:


> considering no one here knows her personally, she may indeed have aspergers.
> 
> Aspergers syndrome doesn't mean you don't have emotions. It means you take on too many emotions so you block them out. Your nervous system is overstimulated and you have to close down to survive.
> 
> ...


Dude. YES. This makes a lot of sense.

_"Autistic children tend to develop the first part of empathy – which is called “theory of mind” – later than other kids. This was established in a classic experiment. Children are asked to watch two puppets, Sally and Anne. Sally takes a marble and places it in a basket, then leaves the stage. While she’s gone, Anne takes the marble out and puts it in a box. The children are then asked: Where will Sally look first for her marble when she returns?

Autistic children tend to develop the first part of empathy – which is called “theory of mind” – later than other kids. This was established in a classic experiment. Children are asked to watch two puppets, Sally and Anne. Sally takes a marble and places it in a basket, then leaves the stage. While she’s gone, Anne takes the marble out and puts it in a box. The children are then asked: Where will Sally look first for her marble when she returns?

Most 4-year-olds know Sally didn’t see Anne move the marble, so they get it right. By 10 or 11, children with developmental disabilities who have verbal IQs equivalent to 3-year-olds also get it right. But 80 per cent of autistic children age 10 to 11 guess that Sally will look in the box, because they know that’s where the marble is and they don’t realize other people don’t share all of their knowledge...

When it comes to not understanding the inner state of minds too different from our own, most people also do a lousy job, Schwarz says. 'But the non-autistic majority gets a free pass because, if they assume that the other person’s mind works like their own, they have a much better chance of being right.'”​_I wrote about this on the Socionics forum (though I don't really subscribe to that typing system). According to those results, I have the cognitive empathy of an autistic five year old. Lol. I was naturally and automatically constructing back stories for Sally and Anne (how do we know she wasn't spying? That it wasn't a set up?). 

People's stupidity actually astounds me, if I may be so fucking blunt. (Because if I'm being compared to a small child with mental challenges - why would I want to take it there myself right?) We live in this world where there are "predators!" everywhere (if you address someone by the wrong god damn word, obviously you are scum, and evil, and deserve to lose your entire livelihood and social standing), yet we're not supposed to question the motivations of those around us? It's all supposed to be so clear cut and obvious? Uhhhhh.

I'm really close with most of my extended/immediate family, and a lot of us have joked (but been serious) about falling somewhere within the autistic spectrum before. Given some recent life events, I wouldn't be surprised if there is something to this. Needing a distance but out of empathy. I have examples that would support this too.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

^ And I'll add too that I didn't have any verbal disabilities. Actually, if I may promote myself, I was a verbal genius. I could recite entire books at barely two without any reading comprehension.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Veggie said:


> Dude. YES. This makes a lot of sense.
> 
> _"Autistic children tend to develop the first part of empathy – which is called “theory of mind” – later than other kids. This was established in a classic experiment. Children are asked to watch two puppets, Sally and Anne. Sally takes a marble and places it in a basket, then leaves the stage. While she’s gone, Anne takes the marble out and puts it in a box. The children are then asked: Where will Sally look first for her marble when she returns?
> 
> ...


I take it you're an aspie?


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

SevSevens said:


> I take it you're an aspie?


No, I'm not, but I think you can have tendencies that put you somewhere on the spectrum if not...so officially? Like is there room for "almost" "sometimes" or "depending"? Lol.

I do have problems with dissociation though if I'm not indulging in inferior Se (or Fe) in some way. I wonder how much of this is nature vs. nurture and if I would have been an aspie child under different conditions. I have a Fe dom mom, and I kept busy with a lot of physical activities like dancing growing up. Maybe it wouldn't have made a difference. Dunno. Or maybe I was one and never diagnosed. 

The dissociative problems have been more recent though. Spending a lot of time stranded in Ni-Ti loops without distraction or direction for the first time in my life. Extreme Ni-Ti loops can make me feel similar to what I've read at least about autism.

I mostly just wanted to bitch about that test and about how paranoia is seen as a sign of mental illness rather than of heightened perception and a certain survival instinct.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Veggie said:


> No, I'm not, but I think you can have tendencies that put you somewhere on the spectrum if not...so officially? Like is there room for "almost" "sometimes" or "depending"? Lol.
> 
> I do have problems with dissociation though if I'm not indulging in inferior Se (or Fe) in some way. I wonder how much of this is nature vs. nurture and if I would have been an aspie child under different conditions. I have a Fe dom mom, and I kept busy with a lot of physical activities like dancing growing up. Maybe it wouldn't have made a difference. Dunno. Or maybe I was one and never diagnosed.
> 
> ...


very well said and worded. The spectrum extends to us all.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

So have we decided TSwift is an aspie ESTP 9w7 Sp/So with a deep love of dogs and a fear of all things girly yet?


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

PurpleEagle99 said:


> Looked through a bunch of posts here, and I think that Taylor just seems happy a lot. Why the hell do people think she has autism?


I'm just curious... If she was an unhappy person would it make her a more likely candidate for autism? One summer we had an aspie in one of our "college for kids" programs and he _never _seemed unhappy. The only time we ever had an issue was when his routine was thrown off. It took him quite a while to calm down and get back into the learning. And two of my friends have little girls with autism. One in particular I see plenty of smiling faces posted on FB. What I don't see is pictures of what happens if someone tries to force them out of their routine, touches them (like pats their arm or something), etc. I would imagine several people would rather display their happy moments, and hide the bad ones... Though, obviously there are some that thrive on the bad moments, too!


----------



## Sokal (Dec 23, 2015)

PowerShell said:


> Aspergers is the new ADHD. Anyone who has any sort of talent is claimed to have it. With Taylor, she is very emotional and in touch with her emotions enough to write a bunch of songs about it. Aspergers people are the complete opposite. I work with a guy who I'm pretty sure has it and he is the most emotionless person I have ever met. He also rocks back and forth and cannot really look anyone in the eye. He only has a couple obsessive narrow interests like HAM radios and Linux. Taylor Swift doesn't even act close to this.


I apparently have Aspergers and am very in touch with my emotions, I think you need to find conclusive research to make that assumption.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

> That’s up for debate and maybe unlikely. The truth is that Asperger’s is not a REAL thing, it’s something we as people have made up—a construct—to understand a rare-ish breed of people who perceive the world in a ‘clinically significantly’ unique way.


Yeah, I'm never taking this site seriously ever. (My first time seeing it, very bad first impression)


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Sokal said:


> I apparently have Aspergers and am very in touch with my emotions, I think you need to find conclusive research to make that assumption.


Apparently you have it, or you have it? If you weren't diagnosed, then kindly shut up.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Death Precedes said:


> Apparently you have it, or you have it? If you weren't diagnosed, then kindly shut up.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

PaladinX said:


>


Jeans don't have personalities, therefore they cannot be mean.


----------



## Sokal (Dec 23, 2015)

Death Precedes said:


> Apparently you have it, or you have it? If you weren't diagnosed, then kindly shut up.


I was diagnosed, that's why I said apparently, please shut up!


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

inb4 affluenza.

I'm starting to understand why people in academia don't really take psychology too seriously.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

ENTPness said:


> ...According to this article.
> 
> I think we can safely say it is one of the most ridiculous psychological diagnoses of all-time.


Yeah, this is total crap. Whoever wrote this is jealous or have a secret Agenda. Everyone picks on her for not appealing to the gay agenda or being a slutty sex idol. This article is whats wrong with hollywood. If you behave you must have a cognitive disorder and werent born right since everyone in Hollywood must be a whore. I hope Taylor Swift reads this and make a song telling them to FUCK OFF! This world is disgusting and the people wanting to belittle anyone with any type of intelligence or talent is not helping us progress. No wonder we have so much sympathy for pregnant 16 year olds, we sexualize this damn culture so much we expect people to become pregnant at 16. When they dont we call them autistic. For fuck sake! We tell people to behave in Kindergarden and tell children to be creative but than we punish them when they are. I feel sad Taylor swift is forced to live in this shitty world with the rest of us.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

From my brief perusal of the article, I'm not sure the author understands Aspergers Syndrome and how it manifests itself in people - then she would realize her "diagnosis" is wrong. 


Disclaimer: I was too lazy to read the entire article - I'm prepared for people to prove my point above wrong.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Sokal said:


> I was diagnosed, that's why I said apparently, please shut up!


If you say so.


----------



## Freelancepoliceman (Dec 17, 2015)

Characteristics of Aspies, according to the article:



> Difficulty with the plans, thoughts, and points-of-view of others
> Language pragmatics, voice inflection, modulation
> Abstract / Idiomatic language and expressions
> Making sense of change and adjusting
> ...


TIL I have Asperger's. :/


----------



## sudo (Dec 8, 2015)

Anyone who is anyone nowadays is an aspie! Jeez guys!

Neurotypical is so passé!


----------



## unoriginal (Dec 22, 2013)

Doubt it.


----------



## sudo (Dec 8, 2015)

unoriginal said:


> Doubt it.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

This article is the sound of a doctorate turning to toilet paper. 

It's such a tragic waste, but such a delightful noise nonetheless.


----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise (Feb 7, 2012)

It's entirely possible, really. People who perform are usually different on stage than they are if you'd meet them in the street. Some people use performing as an outlet for things they cant otherwise express or explore very easily. Im not saying that Taylor Swift is like this, I know very little about her. Just saying its possible. Also, as aspergers is part of/ arguably is the autistic spectrum, theres alot of leeway to be given.


----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise (Feb 7, 2012)

aef8234 said:


> inb4 affluenza.
> 
> I'm starting to understand why people in academia don't really take psychology too seriously.


I'm currently taking a Psychology and can confirm that it's difficult to take it seriously sometimes. It includes a course in statistics too, which is similarly difficult to take seriously. 

Not that I regret it, theres alot of interesting stuff, and useful things. It's just that to objectively prove the majority of psychological theories, you pretty much just have to be omniscient, or just be able to read every living humans mind and then document it.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

Lol, what's the trend with Autistic people claiming celebrities, seems like over-compensation.


----------



## Humbawumba (6 mo ago)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ....what?
> 1) ISTJ is a very formal, polite personality with a more reserved demeanor
> 2) aside from personal conviction, ISTJs don't focus much more their emotions
> 3) and they certainly don't write histrionic music about all of their escapades with serial monogamy (they would view that as cheap and exposing something which should be kept private)
> ...





Perfomers will often present a subdued personality to the media to avoid being stereotyped 24/7 as the character/song they performed.


----------



## Pombo (2 mo ago)

PowerShell said:


> Aspergers é o novo TDAH. Qualquer um que tenha algum tipo de talento é reivindicado como tendo. Com Taylor, ela é muito emocional e em contato com suas emoções o suficiente para escrever um monte de músicas sobre isso. As pessoas de Asperger são o completo oposto. Eu trabalho com uma cara que eu tenho certeza de que ele é a pessoa mais sem emoção que eu já conheci. Ele também balança para frente e para trás e não consegue olhar ninguém nos olhos. Ele só tem alguns interesses obsessivos como rádios HAM e Linux. Taylor Swift nem chega perto disso.
> [/CITAR]
> O autismo tem características muito diferentes entre homens e mulheres. Como as mulheres tendem a ter um forte desejo de socializar e se adequar à norma, mas sabem que não são normais, então se adaptam às normas sociais, para aprender como as normas tendem a ser difíceis a se mascarar, que muito o diagnóstico embora ingênuos, não conseguem ver as intenções das pessoas, costumam ser passivos sociais em situações sociais, e desajeitados, não conseguem manter uma boa interação, porque às vezes duplos desajeitados não entendem piadas, os sentidos, levam críticos ao coração, não conseguem Falar na luta, como falar, ou seja, falar em dificuldade em se expressar ou parecer falso, falar em algo parecido ou parecer falso, que parece ser um pouco parecido, A ter a preocupação com os seus amigos que não vão se sentir à vontade sem as pessoas mais próximas a eles, e se tornarão dependentes de seus amigos mais próximos. Quando sob pressão, eles se entregam mentalmente, tendo sido enviados estressados.





PowerShell said:


> Aspergers is the new ADHD. Anyone who has any sort of talent is claimed to have it. With Taylor, she is very emotional and in touch with her emotions enough to write a bunch of songs about it. Aspergers people are the complete opposite. I work with a guy who I'm pretty sure has it and he is the most emotionless person I have ever met. He also rocks back and forth and cannot really look anyone in the eye. He only has a couple obsessive narrow interests like HAM radios and Linux. Taylor Swift doesn't even act close to this.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Pombo said:


> Autism has very different characteristics between men and women. As women tend to have a strong desire to socialize and conform to the norm, but they know they are not normal, so they adapt to social norms, to learn how norms tend to be difficult to mask, that many diagnoses though naive , can't see people's intentions, are often social passive in social situations, and clumsy, can't maintain a good interaction, because sometimes clumsy doubles don't understand jokes, senses, take critics to heart, can't speak in fight, such as talking, i.e. speaking in difficulty expressing oneself or sounding false, speaking in something similar or sounding false, which seems to be somewhat similar, To be concerned about your friends who will not feel comfortable without the most close to them, and will become dependent on their closest friends. When under pressure, they give in mentally, having been sent out stressed.


@Pombo 
Just an FYI,
Please translate to English when you post. Personality Cafe utilizes English. Thank you.


----------

